# Black Desert Test Key



## xxsplifxx (10. April 2016)

Hallo Leute,

ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden welches mmo ich spielen soll. GW2 hab ich angetestet. Jetzt würd ich gern mal Black desert testen, aber das geht nur mit Test key. Hat jemand noch einen übrig? Gerne auch per PM.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Torsley (11. April 2016)

ja ich sollte noch einen haben. wenn ich nachher dran denke kann ich ihn dir schicken.


----------



## Saguya (11. April 2016)

Habe auch noch zwei, falls Torsley keinen mehr hat.


----------



## Ion (11. April 2016)

*2.1 Handel in Threads und Signatur* 
 Verkaufsangebote, Kaufgesuche, Spendenaufrufe, Sammelbestellungen,  Wertanfragen und das Verschenken sind nur im Marktplatz gestattet. Links  zu gewerblichen Verkaufs- und Auktionsportalen, die auf eigene  Auktionen verweisen, sowie das Anbieten und Ersuchen von  Dienstleistungen sind im Marktplatz und im restlichen Forum verboten.  Eine Freischaltung des Marktplatz-Zuganges erfolgt, 60 Tage nach  Erstellung des Accounts UND 100 verfasster Beiträge, automatisch  innerhalb von 24 Stunden. Für den Marktplatz gelten zusätzliche Regeln.  Die Marktplatzregeln sind erst nach erfolgter Freischaltung einzusehen. 
 Es wird an dieser Stelle ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen, dass auch die  Erwähnung von Verkaufsinteressen in einem Thread oder das Verlinken  eines Verkaufsthreads unter Nennung der angebotenen Ware in der Signatur  ein Verkaufsangebot darstellt. Entsprechendes gilt für ausdrückliche  Kaufgesuche.


----------

